# Neve em Braga (Sameiro) - Novembro de 2008



## Nunotex (30 Nov 2008 às 11:00)

Aqui vão algumas do Sameiro, Braga


----------



## AnDré (2 Dez 2008 às 23:34)

O dia de domingo na cidade de Braga, começou assim:

Abrir a janela da pousada de manhã, e de pijama e ensonados, vemos cair flocos de neve por entre a chuva.
E tudo seria perfeitamente normal, se Braga não estivesse a 170m de altitude.

Pousada da Juventude de Braga, 9:22










Um pequeno vídeo:

http://s357.photobucket.com/albums/oo13/tlaloc_pt/Videos/?action=view&current=Filme.flv


----------



## AnDré (2 Dez 2008 às 23:35)

Subimos então ao Bom Jesus de Braga.
Mas aí apenas alguns restos de neve, nada de especial.

Subimos mais tarde ao Sameiro, a cerca de 500m de altitude.
O cenário era o seguinte:

Sameiro, 11:00
















Entretanto às 11:15, o nevoeiro começou a cercar o lugar, e os primeiros flocos de neve não tardaram.












E eis o primeiro banho de neve do dia.

Sameiro às 11:30
































Um vídeo do centro de acção:

http://s357.photobucket.com/albums/oo13/tlaloc_pt/Videos/?action=view&current=Andr_Silva791.flv


----------



## Rog (2 Dez 2008 às 23:44)

Boa foto-reportagem


----------



## Dan (2 Dez 2008 às 23:54)

Um bom registo


----------



## João Soares (2 Dez 2008 às 23:58)

Bem, os nossos aventureiros la tiveram a neve a porta da pousada

Sr.Gil de gorro e o guarda-chuva, com a haste partida e roto, nao o levaste para Sameiro..Bem bem, pronto divertiram-se

Excelentes registos de Braga e Sameiro


----------



## Gilmet (3 Dez 2008 às 07:16)

Oh Meu Deus... Eu juro que nunca mais ponho aquele gorro na cabeça!


Deixo aqui mais algumas fotos!


A Água-Neve que caiu ás 9:22, no centro de Braga!






E o Sameiro...


----------



## vitamos (3 Dez 2008 às 10:27)

É engraçado fazer a comparação de um local que conheço bastante bem sem neve... Quase irreconhecível


----------



## Z13 (3 Dez 2008 às 10:34)

Magnífico registo!!!


Fez-se história!


Daqui a 20 anos, estarão os nossos filhos a mostrar estas fotos aos amigos: "Antigamente (2008), chegou a nevar no Sameiro!!!"



_______


----------



## dgstorm (3 Dez 2008 às 10:45)

Também presenciei esta maravilha, por sorte tinha ido dormir a Braga nesse dia e quando de manha acordo e vejo este cenario, nem queria acredita, foi vestir-me imediatamente e ir a correr para a rua 
Fica aqui um pequeno vídeo...


----------



## AnDré (3 Dez 2008 às 11:13)

Vince disse:


> Nunotex disse:
> 
> 
> > Neva em Braga!!! Com muita intensidade!!!!!
> ...



Nem imaginam a euforia que foi quando abrimos a janela.
Foi para começar o dia da melhor maneira. Um dia bem começado, só poderia terminar ainda melhor!

A ver se no fim-de-semana tenho tempo de editar alguns filmes da louca tarde desse dia pelas estradas em redor de Soajo!
Para já continuo mergulhado na Helena. Muito por lá se escreveu!
Alguns posts são dignos de livros de história da meteorologia!


----------



## jPdF (3 Dez 2008 às 13:58)

Oi...
Por coincidência também tive na pousada de Braga neste passado fim de semana...pode dizer-se que o mundo é mesmo muito pequeno!
O saxo que se vê no video é o meu!!
Nesse dia tive para ir ao sameiro, mas já tinha tido a minha dose de neve no dia anterior quando fiquei retido na serra do marão durante 3 horas...Mais logo faço um tópico para documentar esse meu episódio!!

Ah já agora eu era daquele grupo enorme que fazia muito barulho...Foi um fim de semana bem passado apesar da chuva que teimava em não parar!!


----------



## AnDré (3 Dez 2008 às 14:18)

jPdF disse:


> Oi...
> Por coincidência também tive na pousada de Braga neste passado fim de semana...pode dizer-se que o mundo é mesmo muito pequeno!
> O saxo que se vê no video é o meu!!
> Nesse dia tive para ir ao sameiro, mas já tinha tido a minha dose de neve no dia anterior quando fiquei retido na serra do marão durante 3 horas...Mais logo faço um tópico para documentar esse meu episódio!!
> ...





O mundo é mesmo pequeno!
Nós estávamos no quarto 2. Eramos 4: três rapazes (O Carlos com 2,01m que não passa despercebido em lado nenhum, Eu e o Gil), e uma rapariga, a Susana.

Ah, o teu saxo estava mesmo em frente à janela do nosso quarto


----------



## jPdF (3 Dez 2008 às 14:54)

AnDré disse:


> O mundo é mesmo pequeno!
> Nós estávamos no quarto 2. Eramos 4: três rapazes (O Carlos com 2,01m que não passa despercebido em lado nenhum, Eu e o Gil), e uma rapariga, a Susana.
> 
> Ah, o teu saxo estava mesmo em frente à janela do nosso quarto



 o meu quarto era o 3...mesmo ali ao lado!!

Nos estávamos num retiro "espiritual" de uma tuna à qual pertenci nos tempos áureos estudante  Ta-se mesmo a ver o tipo de retiro
Nos éramos uns 25 no total...pessoal trajado e com guitarras, de certeza que te recordas! eu recordo-me do teu colega Carlos...não passa mesmo despercebido...Já agora como é que ele cabia naquelas camas? Eu com o meu metro e oitenta e dois já me vi a rasca, nem quero imaginar o que ele passou!!
Se soubesse que eras tu fazíamos um mini-meeting do meteopt mesmo ali na pousada de Braga!! 

Em relação ao tempo, não vi essa água neve pois estava no meu belo sono de recuperação, mas como passei uma aventura na serra do Marão a tentar vir de Viseu para Braga, nao tinha grandes saudades...passei 3 horas a ver carros a espetarem-se contra os rails, carrinhas presas sem conseguir sair...e eu no meu simples saxo a tentar sair dali...nunca vi nevar tanto...
Mais logo espero ter fotos dessa aventura e irei coloca-las aqui...incluido depois no dia 1 a visita que fiz a Vila Nova de Paiva e a Castro Daire!!


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (3 Dez 2008 às 16:14)

Boas fotos! Em 36 anos de vida é a primeira vez que vejo nevar no Sameiro e em Braga em pleno mês de novembro. Cá para mim estamos a entrar numa era de gelo


----------



## AnDré (3 Dez 2008 às 18:22)

jPdF disse:


> o meu quarto era o 3...mesmo ali ao lado!!
> 
> Nos estávamos num retiro "espiritual" de uma tuna à qual pertenci nos tempos áureos estudante  Ta-se mesmo a ver o tipo de retiro
> Nos éramos uns 25 no total...pessoal trajado e com guitarras, de certeza que te recordas! eu recordo-me do teu colega Carlos...não passa mesmo despercebido...Já agora como é que ele cabia naquelas camas? Eu com o meu metro e oitenta e dois já me vi a rasca, nem quero imaginar o que ele passou!!
> Se soubesse que eras tu fazíamos um mini-meeting do meteopt mesmo ali na pousada de Braga!!



Sim, nós reparámos no ambiente de festa! 
O Carlos já está habituado a este tipo de camas. Lá tem de dormir todo encolhido.
Mas o pior eram as casas de banho. Aquilo para tomar banho...

De qualquer forma se nos cruzámos foi no pequeno almoço. Até porque nós estávamos o dia todo fora. Só íamos à pousada dormir.

Mas da próxima vez levamos uma identificação espampanante a dizer: meteoPT!


----------

